# 12G setup for 2 children - suggestions?



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Hi everyone. 

A friend has asked if I can help her figure out a setup of a 10-12g (it is my old tank, cant remember actual volume) for her 2 small children. Each child would like to be able to show people which fish "belongs" to him, but I had suggested smaller schooling fish that may fit the bill since most fish do not prefer to be loners. 

Now I will help her set up and get the tank cycled and what not, as well as how to care for the tank, so dont worry about this part. 

What sort of fish could be put in here? Rummynose tetras? Neon tetras? 2 types of fish would be ideal so the kids could claim the type of fish that belongs to him.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Male guppies? They're pretty, fairly hardy, cheap, and come in lots of pretty colours, so each kid could easily identify "their" fish.


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

put a tank divider in and a male betta on each side


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

Gul said:


> put a tank divider in and a male betta on each side


I would actually recommend not doing this because Bettas have a history of jumping over the glass and killing one another. Unless you have a lid, in which case it's not that big of a deal. Still. I imagine they'd be quite uncomfortable with seeing one another on the opposite side of the tank.

Guppies are a safe bet. They can enjoy the whole tank, can be quite flashy and all different colors, and they get along easily with one another. You could probably fit in a couple african dwarf frogs if you wanted.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello Katienaha,
I agree on the guppies being a good choice.

also a couple of cories would add some bottom activity.

Cheers


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some platy,swordtails,or mollies could be a possibility.Cories as mentioned already,otos or a bristolnose for the bottom part.Top levels of water you could add either a betta or a dwarf gourami.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Some sort of livebearers (to see the babies), and a few corys.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> put a tank divider in and a male betta on each side


Noooo!!!! Even with a divider, if they don't jump, they'll stress themselves to death because they'll be constantly seeing each other as intruders and flaring/attacking the divider.

Guppies, mollies, platys would all work together...maybe 3-5 of each?


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

raeven said:


> I would actually recommend not doing this because Bettas have a history of jumping over the glass and killing one another. Unless you have a lid, in which case it's not that big of a deal. Still. I imagine they'd be quite uncomfortable with seeing one another on the opposite side of the tank.





Elle said:


> Noooo!!!! Even with a divider, if they don't jump, they'll stress themselves to death because they'll be constantly seeing each other as intruders and flaring/attacking the divider.


If they are jumping over the glass on you try lowering your water level and/or using a llid. Use a few fake plants and a couple ornaments to break up line of site. And don't use clear plastic/glass as a divider, black plastic mesh from a hobby store siliconed in place works pretty well. Also with the mesh you can cut it to the size/shape you need.



Elle said:


> Guppies, mollies, platys would all work together...maybe 3-5 of each?


3-5 of each in a 10-12g? might be a bit much specially with breeding.



> What sort of fish could be put in here? Rummynose tetras? Neon tetras?


 Missed this part before...yes Rummynose and Cardinals(or neons saying cardinals due to size similarity) would probably work with a small school of each how ever kids being kids I could see them both wanting to have the same type.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

thanks everyone i will mention all of these options! i forgot all about livebearers...


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Maybe some cute little water frogs.*


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

The live bearer route sounds the way to go to me, guppies or platies are bright colourful and the possibility of babies is awesome. Maybe a bristlenose pleco for some more "unusual" fish?


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I still don't think bettas are a good idea. Yeah, they're flashy and all, but I imagine kids would like to watch their fish playing with one another. And honestly, lowering the water level isn't something I'd want to do. Just buy a cjeap set of bowls from a thrift store if you want two bettas.

How about gouramis? They like to be in pairs, and there are color variations and whatnot. I'm not sure if a 12 gallon would fit them both in the long run, thou.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I don't think they want to deal with jumping bettas I warned them about having to divide the tank. Frogs may be beyond their knowledge (or caring). I don't agree with gouramis due to the size of the tank. I habe bn pleco fry right now so that's possible, and I think I will suggest to them the different livebearers. Mollys might get too big but ill look around. Any different suggestions?


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

You could also get some shell dwellers. Less colorful but I always thought fish that live in shells are cool


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Livebearers are the best suggestion, keep it simple and the fact that they breed easily the kids will love and learn from it. Any fish divided like Bettas likely wont send a great message, other rare fish wont be appreciated. Kids, color, big fins, livebearers.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Shell dwellers are a good idea too I mentioned them but she doesn't know what it all means yet


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have two 12 gallon tanks. One is an Eclipse, and until recently I had a betta and some otocinclus in there. (The betta's owner took her back)

The other is a Munster rimless. I've got endlers in there and they suit the tank perfectly. It's planted. 

I also have endlers in a different tank, with a very pretty blue northobranchius killifish that I got from Scholz. They seem to get along very well. The killifish is larger than the endlers and flashier. The killie likes to follow one of the female endlers around all the time, so it's fun to watch. 

I find endlers to be quite hardy if you add a little Equilibrium to their water.


----------



## dwcsmith (Nov 6, 2010)

African Dwarf Frogs...my son is 8 and we have 4 in his 20 gallon allong with some corys, 2 plecos, yo you loach, 2 guppies and a balloon molly. Very easy to take care of as long as you get your cycle done.

DS


----------

